# Leistung fÃ¼r Diablo 3 ausreichend?



## Locy92 (18. September 2011)

Hiho,

ich wollt mal fragen ob meine PC leistung für das Game ausreicht, da ich von der PC Hardware nich wirklich viel ahnung hab 


*Meine Systemspezifikationen*
Betriebssystem:

Windows 2.6.1.7600 

CPU-Typ:AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 215 Processor

CPU-Geschwindigkeit:2,72 GHz

Systemspeicher:
4 GB

Grafikkartenmodell:NVIDIA GeForce G210

Grafikkartenspeicher:
2,21 GB

Grafikkartentreiber:nvd3dum.dll

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen =)

Desktop-Auflösung:1920x1080


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. September 2011)

Sollte zum Spielen reichen, wobei ich auf Anhieb den Prozessor nicht zuordnen kann.

Hier der Link zu den Systemanforderungen (Beta) http://www.buffed.de/Diablo-3-PC-27763/News/Diablo-3-Hardware-Anforderungen-veroeffentlicht-diese-Systemvoraussetzungen-gelten-fuer-die-Diablo-Beta-843671/


----------



## punkten1304 (19. September 2011)

denke auch das es langt, nene kenner siehts auch schon beim vids schaun^^. Wobei ich mit deinem Windoof nix anfangen kann^^. Is das nun XP, Vista,Win7 oder wie?


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2011)

Wikipedia behauptet:


> _Microsoft Windows 2.0_ wurde im November 1987 veröffentlicht und beinhaltete unter anderem Verbesserungen an der grafischen Benutzeroberfläche. Erstmals wurde auch eine Windows-Version von Microsoft Word und Microsoft Excel veröffentlicht.


Wird wohl ein recht altes Betriebssystem sein


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Das 2.6.1.7600 kommt vom Blizzard-Tool und identifiziert damit scheibar Win7.

Irgendwie peinlich, dass Blizzard das nicht richtig ausliest.


----------



## punkten1304 (20. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das 2.6.1.7600 kommt vom Blizzard-Tool und identifiziert damit scheibar Win7.
> 
> Irgendwie peinlich, dass Blizzard das nicht richtig ausliest.



jetzt wo dus sagst, das is mir beim systemauslesen für die registrierung zur D3-beta aufgefallen^^


----------



## wronny (28. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das 2.6.1.7600 kommt vom Blizzard-Tool und identifiziert damit scheibar Win7.
> 
> Irgendwie peinlich, dass Blizzard das nicht richtig ausliest.



Die Versionsnummer, die Blizzard da angibt, ist völlig kerrekt, wenn auch nicht für jeden verständlich.

Über die erste Ziffer (2), kann ich zwar nur mutmaßen, aber ich gehe, nach der Studie einiger Quellen, davon aus, dass diese dazu dient die verschiedenen Windows Versionen, bei welchen die beiden folgenden Ziffern (Haupt- und Nebenversionsnummer) identisch sind, auseinander zu halten. So bspw. bei Windows 7 und Windows Server 2008 R2, welche beide die Versionsnummer 6.1 tragen.
Ob es so sinnvoll ist diese Ziffer an die erste Stelle zu setzen, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt. Die Leute bei Blizzard werden schon ihre Gründe dafür haben.

Die zweite und dritte Ziffer geben, wie oben beschrieben, die Haupt- und Nebenversionsnummer an. Hier eine auflistung der relevantesten Systeme
Windows 2000 - 5.0
Windows XP - 5.1
Windows XP Pro x64 - 5.2
Windows Vista - 6.0
Windows 7 - 6.1

Microsofts Marketing-Abteilung hat bei Windows 7, welches eigentlich nur ein größeres Update für Vista ist und demnach technisch korrekt nur eine neue Nebenversionsnummer bekommen hat, einfach mal so getan, als sei die Hauptversionsnummer erhöht worden. Das verkauft sich nach dem eher verkorksten Vista besser. Windows 7 als Windows 6.1 zu Verkaufen hätte da sicherlich die eine oder andere Frage aufgeworfen: "Was ist den Windows 6.0? - Vista! - Dann ist es also ein größeres Update für Vista, hmm? - Ja - Und dafür sollen wir Geld bezahlen, wie sonst nur bei Apple? Euch brennt doch wohl die Mütze! [...]"

Die letzte, 4-stellige Zahl steht für den Build. 7600 ist die Nummer, welche die Win7 ohne Service Pack 1 trägt. Meines - mit SP1 - trägt die Nummer 7601.

Aber genug OS "bla bla" von mir ... der PC besteht ja noch aus mehr.


Zur CPU: Selbst laut den empfohlenen Hardware-Angaben, die kaepteniglo bereits verlinkt hat, reicht wohl ein besserer K9er Athlon aus. (K9er = die Athlons aus der Zeit in der AMD noch die besseren CPUs gebaut hat Q.Q)

Ein neuerer Atholn X2, wie deiner sollte da dicke reichen. Arbeitsspeicher hast du auch mehr als genug.

Die Geforce 210er könnte zumindest für die höheren Grafik-Einstellungen bei deiner Auflösung von 1080p etwas schwach auf der Brust sein. Zum Spielen an sich sollte sie jedoch reichen.
Eine neue Mittelklasse-Karte, wie eine AMD/AtI Radeon HD 6770 oder 6790 oder eine GTX 550 Ti von Nvidia, sollte jedoch allen Anforderungen von D3 gerecht werden. 
Bei verschiedenen Versandhändlern findet man da um 100&#8364; gute Angebote. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir in der Situation ein bisschen Geld für eine neue GPU bei seite legen und erst mal schauen, wie sich Diablo 3 mit der aktuellen Grafikkarte spielt, ist man mit dem Spielerlebnis zufrieden, kann man das Geld immer noch in andere Dinge investieren oder weiter Sparen. Das nächste Upgrade kommt bestimmt.

MfG wronny


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey ho Leute, ich wollt auch gleich ma fragen ob mein Laptop da auch noch ausreicht für das Game. Denke zwar schon, aber würde dann auch gerne wissen auf welchem "Level" ich mich leistungsmäßig so bewege, da ich doch eher weniger Ahnung habe von PC Gedöns und von Laptop Technik noch weniger^^:

Laptop: Acer Aspire 5739G

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 DuoProcessor P7350, 2.0GHz, 1066 MHz FS

Grafik: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570

RAM: 4GB DDR 3

das ganze mit Windows Vista

So, ich habe das alles mal abgeschrieben, steht ja vor der Tastatur auf dem Aufkleber drauf


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Oktober 2011)

> Windows Vista / 7
> Intel Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz / AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
> 2 GByte Arbeitsspeicher
> nVidia GeForce 260 / ATI Radeon HD 4870 oder besser
> ...



Das sind die empfohlenen Anforderungen.
Beide gefragten Systeme verfügen über die minimalen Anforderungen, aber mit wirklich vielen Details oder auf sehr hohen Auflösungen wirds nicht laufen, wenn eine 4870 / 260gtx gefordert wird.

Im Grunde kann man 2 einfache Checks durchführen:
Check 1: habe ich einen Dualcore mit mindestens 2.4 ghz
Check 2: kostet meine Graka neu etwa 120 Euro



> enke zwar schon, aber würde dann auch gerne wissen auf welchem "Level" ich mich leistungsmäßig so bewege,


Wenn Level 0 minimal ist und Level 5 Empfohlen und Level 10 Optimal dann bist du zwischen 2 und 3.


----------



## Otori/ Lordaeron (8. Oktober 2011)

TOP, danke dir für die Sehr aufschlussreiche Antowort .


----------



## -DILLIGAD- (6. November 2011)

wronny schrieb:


> Die zweite und dritte Ziffer geben, wie oben beschrieben, die Haupt- und Nebenversionsnummer an. Hier eine auflistung der relevantesten Systeme
> Windows 2000 - 5.0
> Windows XP - 5.1
> Windows XP Pro x64 - 5.2
> ...



Hui! Man lernt nie aus. Danke für die Info.


----------



## Arothos (16. November 2011)

MUSS man einen Duocore haben oder reicht ein kern auch? Ja klingt dumm aber ich hab halt nen schlechten PC =s


----------



## Tikume (16. November 2011)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass das Problem weniger ist dass ein Single-Core zu langsam ist als dass teilweise einfach hart auf Dual-Core geprüft wird.
Bei meinem alten Rechner lief z.b. die Dirt 2 Demo flüssig, die Vollversion prüfte hart auf Dual Core und startete erst gar nicht.


----------

